# What's your pond look like?



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

we have a what's your boat look like. So I thought we should have a What's your pond look like. Here's a google earth picture of mine. Little over two acres I built in 1990. Bridge in picture is a covered bridge


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Here’s my 1/2 acre pond surrounded by CRP. It was completed last year at the end of May. I’ve stocked it with Bluegills, Redear Sunfish, Largemouth Bass, Perch, Hybrid Stripers, and Fathead minnows.


----------

